# Contiboard/melamine wood (Cov west midlands)



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get wood to make some vivs,have tried B&Q but they don't have what I want,I am looking for black or silver if possible,I had a link for a place that a member sent me but have lost it,can anyone please help.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Homebase should have it:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not many places do black and i've only seen silver in flat packed goods rather than on the shelf. Although you can paint contiboard if you prepare it properly


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

try you local hardware store. They may be able to help. Better yet they will cut to size and may even deliver, and probably cheaper than b+Q


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

buy some normal MDF or White conti board, then cover it in FABLON, they sell this in b&q aswell, and you can get it in nearly any colour you want.

Its very easy to use, and you dont really get any bubbles!

or recycle! find an old wardrobe or chest or drawers in the colour you want and start to build!


----------

